# Biozorb



## nlbarnes (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anybody know where I can find information on Biozorb that indicates it is not billable by the surgeon, but by the facility?


----------



## tbradley (Nov 28, 2018)

Reimbursement Support: Focal@thepinnaclehealthgroup.com or 866-369-9290 should be able to give you some guidance.  Hope that helps in your given situation.


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Dec 6, 2018)

The American College of Surgeons magazine The Bulletin states that Intraoperative placement of clips or markers at the time of open excision of a breast lesion 191925-19126 or at the time of a Mastectomy procedure 19301-19307  is inherent to the procedure and not separately reported. If the BioZorb device is placed only to mark the surgical site for later identification no additional code should be used. 
Hope this helps.
Teresa


----------

